# Katherine Heigl is one fine woman!



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, ya, and she has a big heart too.
http://www.examiner.com/x-10613-Hou...Katherine-Heigl-saves-25-dogs-from-euthanasia


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It always makes me happy when famous people use their star power for something good.  Thanks Katherine Heigl.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Inga said:


> It always makes me happy when famous people use their star power for something good.  Thanks Katherine Heigl.


Me too. Not just for the fact that they usually have an influence over people, but I think it helps show their 'human' side...if that makes any sense. So many people assume that all stars are cold or spoiled or whatever, it's just nice to see examples of said stars breaking those stereotypes.


----------

